# Boughton Mount, Maidstone, April 2013



## Dick Derpin (Apr 6, 2013)

Hiya,

This is my first report, sorry its not overly exciting however iv'e not seen this site reported before so thought i'd stick it up.
Although initial access wasn't an issue the buildings themselves are locked up tight as a drum!

It looks as though it was an adult education centre at some point, however there was clowns painted on the internal walls so more than likely a day care centre too, cant explain why there was a swimming pool though?!

I cant find too much about it online only that due to roof problems they closed the doors in 2009 and the property was to be sold.

Link - http://consultations.kent.gov.uk/gf2.ti/f/218466/4390629.1/PDF/-/feedbackreport.pdf

Anyway I hope I have done what i'm supposed to on a 'report' thread!

Few photos -













































​Thanks for looking!


----------



## techmylife (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice post.

Wonder if the roof was leaking...


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats a therapy pool.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 9, 2013)

haheey good one, you'll have to show us round one day


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

Gentlemen... please do NOT discuss access or your next visit arrangements in the open forum. That is what private messaging is for. I have deleted the offending posts. Sorry if that seems a tad harsh but "them's the rules".


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 9, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Gentlemen... please do NOT discuss access or your next visit arrangements in the open forum. That is what private messaging is for. I have deleted the offending posts. Sorry if that seems a tad harsh but "them's the rules".



Sorry but wasn't arranging a visit, just asking if he was going back for internal shots, didn't realize that broke the rules


----------



## mikey2002kent (Apr 9, 2013)

I Apoligise, *Slaps Wrists*


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 9, 2013)

cool report, thanks for sharing, looks like some sort of respite centre. good work.


----------

